
Show HN: Intelligent music playlist composed from your guests´ interests - Philomath
https://crowdify.veniversum.me/
======
Philomath
Hi! One of the developers here!

Three friends and I made this for hackcambridge hackathon in less than 24
hours and thought it was really useful for organizing events, from small
friend meetings, parties or big events.

It's super simple to use:

1- Log in as an organizer

2- Create an event

3- Share the link

4- Whenever you want the playlist to update its content, go to the events tab,
click on the event and press Generate playlist.

You'll find the playlist on your Spotify account (as organizer).

We don't store any user's information, so don't worry about privacy.

We would love to here your thought! Thank you very much :)

(Also you can check the source code on
[https://github.com/veniversum/crowdify](https://github.com/veniversum/crowdify)
)

